# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Ju Pelqen muzika Greke

## policia911

kjo tem eshte per adhurusit e muzikes greke 
mua psh me pelqen shum paskali terzi lefteri phantazi anna visi etc etc 
ne  pergjethsi muzika greke me pelqen shum

----------


## Bamba

Muzike e neveritshme!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

me duket shume muzike e bezdiseshme, acaruese per veshin, por shijet jane shije dhe nuk diskutohen...keshtu qe nuk me plas per ata qe e pelqejne, kam shijet e mia.

muzika turke eshte e shpifur gjithashtu.

----------


## orhideja

E vjetrume? Ke pare t'i dali moda kultures ti? Edhe mos me thuaj qe Maria Callas me lart po kendonte kenge greke, aman.

----------


## dijetari

Muziken greke dhe serbe asnjeher nuk e kam pelqye,sepse esht muzike nga gjuha e armikut tim dhe te kombit shqiptare,kush e don leta mer.

----------


## Watt

muziken e kan te mire vec kush va ka inatin

----------


## Mbinjeriu

-Nuk jam prej atyre që dëgjojë muzikë Greke,nuk dua Grekët dhe nuk dua asgjë që ka lidhje me ta.
-Ps.në Tiranë aq shumë e kishin për qefi sa të krijohet përshtypja se je në Athinë,madje edhe gjatë luftes në Kosovë kshtu ishte!

----------


## policia911

kush e pelqen keti garbi  :buzeqeshje: 

sa per keta te tjeret qe e lidhin muziken me kombin etc je ne tema te gabuara 
ik vashdo politiken ne temat perkatese ketu eshte muzika edhe vetem  kaq

edhe sa i perket muzikes greke un pervete besoj se eshte nga melodit me te bukura  qe cdo kenge te ben te kendosh edhe ti cdo kenge ka nje kuptim 

sa per kengtar grek pelqej me shum ai eshte i vetmi Notis Sfakianakis  me kengen soma mu edhe shum e shum te tjera qe kendon ky arstit i muzikes greke 

thnx

----------


## Mbinjeriu

-Ju keni probleme me identitet,jeni në krizë identiteti!
-E dime se muzika eshte art,por edhe vlerat e artit te  grekut e sllavit nuk na duhen.

----------


## policia911

> -Ju keni probleme me identitet,jeni në krizë identiteti!
> -E dime se muzika eshte art,por edhe vlerat e artit te  grekut e sllavit nuk na duhen.


po ste duhen kalo ne tema te tjer ose hap tem tjeter ne vend perkates
te lutem shum mos e beni temen chit chate edhe politike po sju pelqen 
mos lexhoni edhe mos klikoni shum e qart tema eshte per ata 
qe adhurojn muziken greke edhe qe e pelqejn \
te tjeret out of here

----------


## Ksanthi

Personalisht me pelqen shume Gianis Ploutarxos , Antonis Remos , Nikos Kourkoulis .

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Pa dyshim muzika greke e re eshte larg asaj tradicionale, une jam admirues i kengeve te para viteve '70. Cicanis, Vamvakaris, Bithikocis, Belou, Kazanxhidis(edhe pse klapsiaris ne te gjitha kenget), Marinela deri tek theodorakis. Ta rebetika ose ta hashiklidhika ne fakt u bene per shume vite ushqim shpirteror per shtresat e ulta te popullsise deri sa u kthyen ne himne per te majtet duke vazhduar deri ne ditet e sotme. Jo rastesisht majtistet, anarko-maza e sotme i kane idhuj rebetet. Kerkojne nje liri te shfrenuar dhe te shkeputur nga ligjet, per ta ligji eshte e kunderta e jetes se "lire". Sidoqofte ngelet nje nga rrymat me te forta tradicionale e muzikes greke e shek. te kaluar e lidhur ngushte me Neo Zmirniotet e larguar nga Azia e Vogel ndaj dhe ka nota lindore ne te. Jo rastesisht ne shume kenge permendet faktori mysliman si pjese perberese e jetes se rebeteve..
Nje tjeter kengetare qe eshte zeri me fantastik ne muziken greke eshte pa dyshim Elefteria Arvanitaki. Kotsiras gjithashtu.

----------


## maratonomak

> Pa dyshim muzika greke e re eshte larg asaj tradicionale, une jam admirues i kengeve te para viteve '70. Cicanis, Vamvakaris, Bithikocis, Belou, Kazanxhidis(edhe pse klapsiaris ne te gjitha kenget), Marinela deri tek theodorakis. Ta rebetika ose ta hashiklidhika ne fakt u bene per shume vite ushqim shpirteror per shtresat e ulta te popullsise deri sa u kthyen ne himne per te majtet duke vazhduar deri ne ditet e sotme. Jo rastesisht majtistet, anarko-maza e sotme i kane idhuj rebetet. Kerkojne nje liri te shfrenuar dhe te shkeputur nga ligjet, per ta ligji eshte e kunderta e jetes se "lire". Sidoqofte ngelet nje nga rrymat me te forta tradicionale e muzikes greke e shek. te kaluar e lidhur ngushte me Neo Zmirniotet e larguar nga Azia e Vogel ndaj dhe ka nota lindore ne te. Jo rastesisht ne shume kenge permendet faktori mysliman si pjese perberese e jetes se rebeteve..
> Nje tjeter kengetare qe eshte zeri me fantastik ne muziken greke eshte pa dyshim Elefteria Arvanitaki. Kotsiras gjithashtu.


sigurisht qe cdo shqiptar qe ka jetuar gjate ne greqi , e ka pelqyer qofte edhe nje kenge greke .
edhe une i pelqej kenget greke , dhe nese kupton tekstet e kengeve do te pelqehen me shume , por gjithsesi nga kengetaret greke mund te vecoj ;

eleni paparizu
mitropanos
e tjere qe tashme nuk i mbaj mend.

----------


## mario_kingu

kam vite qe jam larguar nga greqia
por muziken greke ne makin eshte e para qe degjoj qofte ajo lajka apo edhe moderne te fundit muzika greke eshte shum e bukur

----------


## Genti..

Shionni mos po ua mereni edhe ne goje "grekerve" e mos po i leni keq o bytheshitur .

----------


## fashion_girl

po e degjoj sa here kam mundesi...eshte shum muzik e bukur!!!!!!!!!!lefteri me pelqen shum

----------


## mario_kingu

> Shionni mos po ua mereni edhe ne goje "grekerve" e mos po i leni keq o bytheshitur .


shum si puna juaj e cuan mbrapa kete shqiperin ju qe hiqeni si patriota kur  ne te vertet jeni nja ca fundurina edhe asgje me teper 
nuk kam pse te shaj sepse sdo ulem ne kategorin tende por duket edukata qe ke ne familje  :buzeqeshje: 

sa per muziken ska kufi por ju aq kuptoni edhe aq dini  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Genti..

> shum si puna juaj e cuan mbrapa kete shqiperin ju qe hiqeni si patriota kur  ne te vertet jeni nja ca fundurina edhe asgje me teper 
> nuk kam pse te shaj sepse sdo ulem ne kategorin tende por duket edukata qe ke ne familje 
> 
> sa per muziken ska kufi por ju aq kuptoni edhe aq dini


Keta duan te hane per se gjalli 

 qe ti ua degjon muziken e azijateve .Kultura familjare shifet  edhe ne kete theme , njeri nga ata je ti  .

----------


## hot_prinz

Pasazhe nga videoja:



> .. degjohen qarte ushtaret greke qe kendojne kenge fyese per fqinjet "*Grek lindesh e nuk behesh, degjoje kete o derr shqiptar*", kendojne ushtaret greke.. 
> ..me tej degjohen ata tek thone "*I shiqoni ata jane nga Shkupi dhe Shqiperia me lekuren e tyre do bejme kepuce*"..


Me vjen keq, por turp kush degjon muziken e ketyre derrave, ska ndjenje individi e as  kombetare.

----------


## PRoGRESSiV3

Nuk me duket nodnji gje e vecant pervec asaj vegles si kitare qe eshte karakteristike.

----------

